# carbide tipped hole saws



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have the ideals and love them. bought them about a year ago and have cut close to 300 holes apiece and they still cut great


----------



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)

i got the lenox set for trade size 1/2-1". they kick ass. never used any other brand


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have bought 4 sets of the Ideals and they are awesome.


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've used the ideal.. Its awesome


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't had good luck with the ideals. I bought a few on a job a couple years ago and the teeth kept flying off. This was on low speed and cutting fluid mind you, I was getting about 40-50 holes out of them.

I can't think of the name of the ones I use for the life of me, Fastenal carries them. Nor-something or other.
They seem to hold up about as good as any I've tried.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I've had good luck with the Lennox ones too.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had the same one for years but cant remember the brand. All I know is that the pilot bit is slightly smaller than 1/4". If you are a bit snapper, you might want to pick some extras.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Pompadour said:


> I want to buy 3 carbide tipped hole saws (7/8", 1-1/8", and 1-3/8").
> 
> I have looked at Ideal TKO carbide tipped hole cutters, Klein Carbide Hole Cutters and Blair Carbide Holcutters.
> 
> ...


Hougan has identical carbide cutters to Blair for around the same price as the Klein and Ideal set.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the Lennox since they fit on a regular arbor


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I have lennox as well and am happy so far. Picked them up at Lowes one day, $7 bucks a piece on discontinued price cut. I've heard that Champion makes a great one.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i have the ideal ones, but after 40-50 holes in ss they are are gone


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

The champion ones are good too I have used them before. I was actually going to buy the ideal set one day I just haven't needed any lately and next job I need them I'll charge a set to the company if I have a few holes to do.


----------



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)

7 bucks per bit? yeah right. that would almost make it worth it for me to set foot in that evil place


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

GEORGE D said:


> I have lennox as well and am happy so far. Picked them up at Lowes one day, $7 bucks a piece on discontinued price cut. I've heard that Champion makes a great one.


Yep, I picked up the 7/8, 11/8, and 13/8 lennox carbide tooth at Lowes on clearance, less than $25 for all three. I figured at that price I'd give them a try. I was impressed enough that I hunted through the area lowes's until I found a second set. 

I also found a set of Dewalt hole saws with 1/4 inch hex shank, and extremely thin kerf which work wonderfully in impact drivers, on clearance, at lowes, less than $25 for the set.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

mattsilkwood said:


> I can't think of the name of the ones I use for the life of me, Fastenal carries them. Nor-something or other.
> They seem to hold up about as good as any I've tried.


morse?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the Lenox set and think they work very well. 
They have a shoulder so the don't go all the way through the hole once you break through and they have a spring that goes over the arbor bit to eject the slug.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ideal









http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/saws_drill_bits/tko.jsp

I like this one. :thumbup: They don't clog up. They don't have to be wrenched off the arbor to change sizes. 

The Blairs look good too but for twenty bucks less, the Ideals will be just as good.


----------



## thomasviallet02 (26 d ago)

Pompadour said:


> morse?


 norseman


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

What is it with bumping old threads for no reason?


----------

